# For Allthunbs



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Allthunbs

You said you had a problem getting your router on dead center in the OP plate,,,here's a very easy and cheap way to do that.

With the tool below it's very easy to do and the neat thing it will work in almost all routers and mounting plates 

You can get the plastic centering guide from sommmerfeld tools, ( at the 800 number) they give them away when you buy a router table from them ,so I'm almost you can call them and get one for next to nothing .

They come with a 1 9/16" OD but it's no big deal to chuck it up in your battery drill and grind one end down to 1 1/2" diam..see below ,then you have one that will fit all your routers and plates..all that's needed is chuck it up in the router move the router into place and tighten it down..

I hope this is not a waste of time 


======


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bj,

If it's an OP plate, then all he needs is a 1/4" guide and pin for the alignment. I have a milescraft alignment pin that I've kept from a former kit of theirs. I rarely use it though. Only to double check the alignment from time to time. I usually let the mounting screws align it. 

Or have I missed something?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Right on bud

But his OP plate is not drilled true. he said  so using the screws to line it up is out,,, if he got the brass line up pin he is in like duck soup but most don't get it unless they get the inlay kit from OP.

Plus it only works on the OP type guides and plates and not on all the other plates or the other PC type guides..(routers)

======







Hamlin said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> If it's an OP plate, then all he needs is a 1/4" guide and pin for the alignment. I have a milescraft alignment pin that I've kept from a former kit of theirs. I rarely use it though. Only to double check the alignment from time to time. I usually let the mounting screws align it.
> 
> Or have I missed something?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bj,

Gotcha. I think he should've gotten hold of OP if it wasn't drilled true. They'd replace it without any hassle.

As I've said, I also have an alignment pin that I kept from an old worn out Milescraft jig. Fits in the 1/2" collet but leaves a 1/4" pin sticking up for alignment.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know. Mine was not drilled exactly correct, at least I still centered it. I center everything no matter pre drilled or not. Usually I find play between the counter sink and screws and it is what I found on the OP too. It was good, but not good enough for template and inlay work.

Are you saying I should have got the plate, screwed it in and it should have been dead center? I do no think I have ever had that, on the router bases also.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ken

Right on 

I have one or two (6 ea.) of the Milescraft ones they do work well and you know me I made about 5 of the line up pins in brass and one like the big one from CMT sommerfeld tools out of Alum. it has all the sizes on that but I don't show that one because it takes a lathe to make that one  but it's the best one I have..I think I have to many LOL  

=========



Hamlin said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> Gotcha. I think he should've gotten hold of OP if it wasn't drilled true. They'd replace it without any hassle.
> 
> As I've said, I also have an alignment pin that I kept from an old worn out Milescraft jig. Fits in the 1/2" collet but leaves a 1/4" pin sticking up for alignment.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bob you have to many of everything! When you run out of space please send your overflow my way.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nick,

What I do and have done is, simply snug the screws up, slowly. Not tighten. I'll give one a 1/4 turn, then move to the next and so on, until tight. Of Course, I have the alignment pin installed at the same time as well. 

I have 2 Makita's and 2 craftsmen. The Makita's take on the 4 hole, while the craftsmen take on the 3 hole. Yes, I do switch plates around from time to time. I haven't encountered any problem of them not lining up correctly. I should mention that the plates are 1 style only. 3 plates for table use and the 1 for hand held work.

Maybe I got lucky with mine.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well you keep the alignment pin in as you said and so do I.

What if you did not keep the alignment pin in, would it be dead center? In my experience it would not be. That is what I was referring to.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I can try that tomorrow and let ya know. I think it should still come out dead center.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Give it as shot.

I know I had issues becasue the Milwaukee is really only partially drilled for and I had to make the holes much bigger than they were for the giant screws the Milwaukee has. OP says some light filing is required. I found it was a lot more than some light filing.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nick,

I tried mounting 1 my op plates to 1 of my craftsmen routers without using the guide pin. I had no issues. It was dead on. I took pics. if you want them. I did use the guide pin to check for alignment. But, only put it in AFTER, mounting the plate. I did purchase these plate about 5yrs ago. So, if ppl are having issues with newer plates. They really should contact OP.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Here's a snapshot or two ,that we talked about, it's the Alum. one that I like to use most of the time...when you see the picture you will see why I didn't post it from the getgo, it takes a lathe to make it but it will fit just about any router or plate to line it up..

===========

=====


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Hamlin nice to know.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,

I like the ones that "we" make instead of manufacturers. 

Here's the one I like most, its a sears model. But, haven't found anything close to match it.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Allthunbs
> You said you had a problem getting your router on dead center in the OP plate,,,here's a very easy and cheap way to do that.


Hi Guys: I finally picked up on this thread. Somebody should have sent me a PM about it.

Ok, here's the problem. I have the OP centering disk and the guide pin that allows me to set the baseplate on centre. I tighten down the baseplate making sure the centering disk is still centered. Then, I put a dial indicator on the baseplate, calibrate it to the centering pin and turn the router. The pin is always out but only a few thousandths.

I put in a template guide and put in the bit and the bit is always closer to the guide on one side. Not by much but enough that if I were cutting a circle, it would be out.

Perhaps the question should be how close should the router/baseplate be to perfectly centered?

Thanks for the help on this one. Only wish I had picked up on it sooner.

Allthunbs


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I like the ones that "we" make instead of manufacturers.
> 
> Here's the one I like most, its a sears model. But, haven't found anything close to match it.


Sears still makes something similar but it doesn't appear to be the same; to wit:

Sears item# 00964180000 Mfr. model# 64180 Reg price 29.95 on sale 26.95 none in stock.

The solid steel one-piece chrome-plated bushings are as useless as tits on a bull but the guide looks bang on. Do you have a part number for your's? A bit of brass and a small lathe and you could kick these out cheaply.

Anyone found anything resembling these from any other manufacturer?

Allthumbs


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Allthumbs

Just a butt in post ,,I'm almost sure it's a PC guide set,,(rockler) the black one in the picture is a MilesCraft line up pin..

You can order one from sears and have it 10 days or so..or stick in your zip code and they will find you one.. 

==========


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Allthumbs
> 
> Just a butt in post ,,I'm almost sure it's a PC guide set,,(rockler) the black one in the picture is a MilesCraft line up pin..
> 
> ...


Hi Bob: I just checked the Milescraft site and nothing there. PC has nothing either. Other suggestions?

Allthunbs


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi allthunbs,

Not sure what guide you're seeing. I didn't post those pics. 

In the pic that I did post is, the plate off of 1 of my craftsmen routers. The pin is from the following item I had purchased from sears many many yrs ago. It was also the only item worth keeping from the jig. 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...Accessories&sName=Router+Tables+&+Attachments


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Allthunbs

I didn't dig to deep but here's some links

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1522&filter=guide bushings
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10671&filter=guide bushings

========



allthunbs said:


> Hi Bob: I just checked the Milescraft site and nothing there. PC has nothing either. Other suggestions?
> 
> Allthunbs


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Hi allthunbs,
> 
> Not sure what guide you're seeing. I didn't post those pics.
> 
> ...


I screwed up. The post was dated "01-12-2009, 05:54 PM " and I tried to copy your picture and it didn't work. Then I went to the Sears site and tried to upload their picture and that didn't work. Then I tried to link to your post and that didn't work. I'm getting frustrated as H--- with this "didn't work!"

I was trying to refer to the cone-shaped thing in your above noted post. It looks to be one very functional pin if it is available for 1 1/2" through holes. Like you said, it was the only part of the kit you kept.

Bob, I wasn't referring to the guides, I was referring to the guide's guide or pin or something. Ain't anglich wunnerfol. Thar's so many woards but none say wha tchya wan.

Allthunbs


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi allthunbs,

The pin is from a craftsmen circle/edge guide. Sears item# 00925968000

You need to use a 1/2" collet, best to use a 1/4" guide. The mid point of the pin tapers, thus allowing an ease of alignment of the guides/plates.

Hope this helps. If not, keep askin my friend, we'll get it figured out.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Hi allthunbs,
> 
> The pin is from a craftsmen circle/edge guide. Sears item# 00925968000
> 
> ...


hi Ken: yup, we'll, get there eventually. 

I could understand that you would mount the pin into a 1/4" or 1/2" collett and use the middle cones to centre the baseplate. That would make sense. Having to use a guide as well, might as well stick with my OP pins and centering jig. 

Allthunbs


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi
They come with every kit that Milescraft sales 

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1231977596&sr=1-1

see below

=====



allthunbs said:


> I screwed up. The post was dated "01-12-2009, 05:54 PM " and I tried to copy your picture and it didn't work. Then I went to the Sears site and tried to upload their picture and that didn't work. Then I tried to link to your post and that didn't work. I'm getting frustrated as H--- with this "didn't work!"
> 
> I was trying to refer to the cone-shaped thing in your above noted post. It looks to be one very functional pin if it is available for 1 1/2" through holes. Like you said, it was the only part of the kit you kept.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

HI allthunbs,

The wonderful thing about that taper is, you don't truly need to use a 1/4" guide. So long as it isn't larger than the taper of the pin. You have to use a 1/2" collet though.

If you or others would like, I can take a closer pic of the pin. Would have to wait til this weekend though. Let me know.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> They come with every kit that Milescraft sales
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1231977596&sr=1-1
> ...


Hi Bj,

Yup, you got it. It's really a wonderful design. It doesn't limit you to a particular size to use for alignment. (If one pays close enough attention).


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> Yup, you got it. It's really a wonderful design. It doesn't limit you to a particular size to use for alignment. (If one pays close enough attention).


Yup, that's it. Don't need the picture Ken. Thanks. Now, what size baseplate will it work with or do you specifically have to order Milescraft stuff? BTW, I went to the Milescraft site and couldn't find it anywhere.

Thanks guys.

Allthunbs


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I use it on all the Craftsman routers, the craftsman as a short stroke and it fits right in place with the guide in place..  the others ones I have are a bit hard to get out with the guide in place 

===



Hamlin said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> Yup, you got it. It's really a wonderful design. It doesn't limit you to a particular size to use for alignment. (If one pays close enough attention).


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi allthunbs,

Size of baseplate shouldn't matter. It's the pin and guide that does the alignment process. 


Hi Bj,

I've used it many times on both of Makita's. Works like a charm.  Used it with the craftsmen 3hp pro model I have, again, no issues. The only router I haven't used it with is the 2hp combo model I have. You know the one.... (the $119 one).


----------

